# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  SPAM por MPs.

## Iban

Compañeros, si recibís MPs con contenido dudoso, notificadlo al equipo de moderación para que se tomen las medidas oportunas. Podemos limpiar en base a lo que se escribe en el foro, pero en vuestros buzones sólo vosotros sabéis lo que sucede. Así que sed prudentes ante mensajes sospechosos de remitentes que desconocéis, y que os inviten a acceder a links; puesto que puede tratarse de simple spam, o de una manera de cargaros algún virus o código malicioso.

----------


## mnlmato

Hay dos usuarios llamados Mstr. Bankol y quancynut que están banneados pero siguen haciendo de las suyas...

----------


## KIKO M

joe, y ese link que te mandan que es? yo he picado como un tonto y me ha saltado el antivirus, compañeros no seais tan ilusos como yo ;(

----------


## Ming

Pues yo he tenido suerte, que tenía la bandeja llena, pero me intentaron mandar tres  :302:

----------


## mnlmato

uso mac os, pinché el link y aparece un video que no da cargado...ya me imaginé que sería algún virus

----------


## Iban

Por favor, no pinchéis en los links. Lo último que queremos es que os pongáis enfermitos.

A partir de ahora (no los anteriores, que ésos los tenemos controlados), cuando llegue un MP de éstos, reenvadlo a un moderador avisando de que es un mensaje sospechoso, y la hora/día en la que lo habéis recibido.

----------


## Ming

¿Y si pretenden vendernos algo por MP ya que no tienen el número mínimo de mensajes también avisamos o sencillamente pasamos y ya esta? :S

----------


## Iban

Que cada cuál decida si lo que recibe en su buzón es SPAM, y lo notifique.

 :Wink1:

----------


## magik mackey

a mi tambien me ha llegado.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/private....wpm&pmid=67899


hace tiempo me mandaron uno parecido

----------


## Iban

Mackey, no podemos ver tus MPs.  :Wink1:

----------


## mayico

muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no me mandan privados ni los spams esos muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
estoy llorando por si no lo sabéis jejejeje.

----------


## Iban

Pues yo no hago más que recibir MPs que me dicen: "oye, ¿puedo hablar con Mayico?" "¿está Mayico?" "¿sabes si le importaría que le mandase un MP?"...

Y yo venga responder "no seás pesados, que tiene cosas importantes, no seáis pesados...".

----------


## mayico

jajajaja ivan... 100 puntos me has alegrao la noche jeje.

bueno con respecto a los spam... genteeeeeeeeeeee avisad a los moderadores si no quereis tener un virus o mas de uno en los ordenadores...

aunque... alguno ya los tendrá en los ordenadores y fuera de ellos jeje

----------


## CleHle

Yo ya lo avisé, pero uno... me envió publicidad.. porno xD!

----------


## Ming

> Yo ya lo avisé, pero uno... me envió publicidad.. porno xD!


Jajajaja, ese MP no lo borró, no... pillin  :302:

----------


## Osk

A mi tampoco me manda nadie MP's mira que bien paso desapercibido.

----------


## Iban

Perfecto. abrimos un hilo para que aviséis si os mandan spam, y os quejáis de que no os escriben.

Esperad un momento, voy a abrir otro hilo para los que tengan el inbox vacío, y así que allí posteen los que reciben spam.

Si es que sois para dar de comer aparte...

 :Neutral:

----------


## Ming

Iban... como veo que no tienes nada de trabajo te toca dedicarte a enviar MPs a todos los usuarios del foro para alegrarles el día  :Wink1: 
Cada X días haces una ronda de MPs  :Smile1: 
Suerte.

PD. Respecto a lo del spam... es que me parece absurdo, es como si te llega al correo o al msn, pues no le das y ya esta. Yo soy más spamer y no me echan...  :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

> Yo soy más spamer y no me echan...


 :Cool1:  -  :O11:  -  :O15:  -  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

> -  -  -


Voy a intentar traducir...
 :Cool1:  -> Jeje
 :O11:  -> Pues es cierto, es spamer a más no poder...
 :O15:  -> Coñe, que yo soy MOD... debería de hacer algo... ¿no?...
 :001 302:  -> Es Ming.

(jeje, el último comentario es a ver si me salvo del baneo...  :Oops: )

----------


## Iban

:Cool1:  -> Tú verás lo que haces, forastera, pero...
 :O11:  -> ¡Glups! ¿Pero no me decíais que si tal y que si cual..?
 :O15:  -> Ay mi madre, que me voy a llevar una buena...
 :001 302:  -> ¡Que no, tonta, que es broma!

----------


## Ming

> -  -  -


 :Eek1:  - ( :Party: + :Drunk: ) - ( :Tussor: + :Dlb: ) - ( :Oops:  +  :Great: )

----------


## t.barrie

Ale!, ahora a jugar a los jeroglificos. Es que no hay seriedad ¿eh? Que este es un sitio serio...es un un sitio.

----------


## Ritxi

De *SPAM por MPs.* hemos pasado a *SPAM en el Foro*

Ahora en serio  *¡Cuidado con lo que abriis!*

----------


## barajasdemelo

Yo tenia uno de *quancynut*
 :07:  :07:  :07:  :07:  :07:

----------


## Osk

Ya me ha llegado un MP de SPAM de la spammer por excelencia. Que orgulloso estoy!!!! que gran honor!!!! Gracias!!!! Dedico éste mp a mi familia que me apoyó en los malos momentos. A mis compañeros de equipo por el gran trabajo realizado y sobre todo a Ming por acordarse de mi. Gracias!!!!

----------


## Iban

Ése ya está fuera de circulación. Bórralo sin pinchar en el enlace que te manda.




> Yo tenia uno de *quancynut*

----------


## oskiper

Buenas a todos...


la verdad es que es muy molesto tener que soportar mps de spammers en el foro y pido disculpas por las molestias que ésto ocasiona.

Para eliminarlo lo antes posible (ya que no son muchos los usuarios spammers) creé este hilo para poder eliminar estos bots.

----------

